# Riding on the Beach



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you ride a 4 wheeler on Quintana Beach? If not, where on the beach can you go?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

It is illegal to ride a 4 wheeler in Texas on a public roadway. Texas beaches are considered public roadways.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sargent has a look the other way policy it seems. I see atvs and utvs crossing the swing bridge and cruising the beach often.


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

I see them on the beach sometimes. Golf carts are illegal but theyre cool with it in Surfside. Maybe there are some areas they don't mind if you ride.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just depends on the officer I guess. Ive seen 4 wheelers on Quintana and the police pass them right up.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I think the problem is when the 4wheelers go thru the dunes or are traveling at dangerous speeds. Stay out of the dunes plus don't be doing anything stupid, and you should be good to go. YMMV


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Where's the best place to ride around Houston?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*down south*



troutkiller said:


> Where's the best place to ride around Houston?


 I have made a couple trips to Down South in Crosby and love the place. Good trails and friendly folks. There are some DEEP mud holes but most of them have a bypass trail.

http://downsouthoffroad.com/


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I think as long as you aren't tearing up the dunes and reaking havoc you should be ok? I try and abide by the law as much as possible and haven't gotten into any trouble......


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

It is actually legal on crystal beach. I rode down there several days this. It became legal back in June. Rode past more cops than I remember and it was weird.


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

I went to Down South in Crosby last weekend. I found one of the DEEP mud holes. Completely submerged my 4 wheeler. I was neck deep in the mud f88king with the winch to get it out. I'll never do that again!!!! The mud was bright green. I guess that means that it is deep.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

You have to watch where you go at dso, they have not been maintaining the trails much due to dozer getting a new heart or so I was told by the owners. If it looks like it hasn't been hit in a while, best to avoid like the plague or take a stick check of the holes. We found a trail that went back in the woods that led to quick sand muck and tree stumps on my last trip. Ended up with tree stumps wedged in the a arms and the trailing arms and had to winch the rzr in a tree to get it out. Most notable winch work I have done yet. good thing I mounted a 12k winch on the front of my rzr.


----------

